# Stock radio problems



## levg79 (Aug 17, 2005)

Hello everyone! The CD player in my '99 SE started giving me problems. Most of the time the CD does not work at all or it works for a couple of minutes literally. Then the display reads "CD Err" and spits the disk out. I couldn't find any explanations on the web and the local radio shop just wants to sell me one of those aftermarket junk radios. They say nobody knows how to fix it. I called Nissan dealer and they want $1,499 for a new radio. 

Does anyone know what might be causing this problem and any ideas on how to fix it? 

Thanks,

Leo.


----------



## Fitty (Nov 6, 2005)

Mine did the same thing. Not worth fixing. I'm not sure why you're referring to after market units as junk. Some are, most aren't. All the decent ones are way better than the factory unit. I got a Clarion from Crutchfield for $130 that's many times better than the stock one. Even the radio sounds better. Uses the same bracket as the stock radio. If you get one for $130 or more they throw in the wiring adapter. I've bought many aftermarket auto CD Player/radios for never much more than $100 and they've all lasted for years.


----------



## L7jr (Apr 28, 2005)

Fitty said:


> Mine did the same thing. Not worth fixing. I'm not sure why you're referring to after market units as junk. Some are, most aren't. All the decent ones are way better than the factory unit. I got a Clarion from Crutchfield for $130 that's many times better than the stock one. Even the radio sounds better. Uses the same bracket as the stock radio. If you get one for $130 or more they throw in the wiring adapter. I've bought many aftermarket auto CD Player/radios for never much more than $100 and they've all lasted for years.


I had to replace my unit as well with an aftermarket because my volume knob began to work intermittently. I purchased a basic Kenwood system (KDC-128) and the sound it produces is cleaner through the same speakers than the OEM unit was.


----------



## XS6DFG0_Jay (Feb 24, 2006)

L7jr said:


> I had to replace my unit as well with an aftermarket because my volume knob began to work intermittently. I purchased a basic Kenwood system (KDC-128) and the sound it produces is cleaner through the same speakers than the OEM unit was.


Wait until you replace the speakers. I replaced all four with inexpensive ($200 for all) Kenwood units from Crutchfield. It was pretty easy and the sound is 10 times better than stock - no distortion at high volume and solid, powerful bass. Replacing the speakers in this car is a pretty easy task too.

I originally replaced my speakers because one of them went bad and then I had to replace the radio because the CD player stopped working.


----------



## L7jr (Apr 28, 2005)

XS6DFG0_Jay said:


> Wait until you replace the speakers. I replaced all four with inexpensive ($200 for all) Kenwood units from Crutchfield. It was pretty easy and the sound is 10 times better than stock - no distortion at high volume and solid, powerful bass. Replacing the speakers in this car is a pretty easy task too.
> 
> I originally replaced my speakers because one of them went bad and then I had to replace the radio because the CD player stopped working.


I already have my rear deck speakers replaced with Pioneer's from my old car. I still have 2 more Pioneer speakers to put in the front doors but I just haven't gotten around to it.


----------

